# Oct 10th. . .lunchtime beer @The Crown



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2005)

Well its me Birthday, and me and Fizz after spending the weekend with fat bastard wedding DJ playing the crazy frog, jive bunny and everything else from his collection of now thats what I call music CD's. We need to get back from hell and hit normality. 

So after a bit of sleep in, a few birthday snuggles and a late breakfast in bed. We're off into to town so I can shout at car drivers, annoy shop security, remove very big cups from starbucks  , look very dodgy standing outside shops smoking and get fizz an upgrade on her phone. 

So thought we'd hit the Crown bout 1ish if anyones up for it. Just a beer and a bit of a sit down as Im an old man now.

So if ya can make it see you there


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 9, 2005)

Where's the Crown? I thought it had closed (the one in St Nicks market).


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 9, 2005)

I might be in town tomorrow afternoon, so if I'm about, I'll pop in.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 9, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> So thought we'd hit the Crown bout 1ish if anyones up for it. Just a beer and a bit of a sit down as Im an old man now.


Happy Birthday, bombscare!  

If it really is your birthday...is today an honorary Oct 10th?  Are you at The Crown today now, or is this tomorrow? Are we already Monday?  And, as Geri wondered, does The Crown really exist anyway????


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 9, 2005)

D'oh!   

Just realised bombscare posted at 2.15 p.m.  I'm just so yesterday...


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2005)

The Crown certainly does exist, run by me old manager Chris and his mate Rod! My mate works there as well so unless it's closed down in the week since I was last there, then you won't be disappointed if you turn up for a pint.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 9, 2005)

So it's the Crown in St Nicholas Market then, not the Crown & Cushion in town?


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 9, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> the Crown & Cushion



_<shudders>_


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> So it's the Crown in St Nicholas Market then, not the Crown & Cushion in town?



Better ask DJB


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah the one in St Nicks thats the puppy.

Its the only one I know in town  


And yes Hammy its on Monday the 10th. No more Guinness til Monday for me. Im feeling a bit furry after last night. The music was shit so when we saw the bar it seemed like the best option. . . 

Today Im not so sure it was.


Oh and at 4am this morning Fizz was trying to fly to Wales by getting a long run up using the step in the hotel room as a launch ramp and the trip & superman fall technique.


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2005)

I read this and thought it was today and we'd missed it 

As it is it's tomorrow and I'll still miss it 'cos some of us have to work 

Sorry we missed your call djbs, we got really fucked last night and had crashed and burned for a bit


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think I can make it either, it's a bit too far from my work to go to in an hour.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 9, 2005)

should be feeling normal enough by then to come


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 10, 2005)

A pea burp dee hon!  

Well as the big man himself has stated, we shall be at the Crown in St Nicks for a few hours from about 1ish. Not gonna be big mash up as have other 'commitments' later that day but would be great to have a drink and chat with peeps that can make it.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey no worries Geri. Its a sort of if anyones around and can make it just turn up.



And We'll give you a wake up call Mr Krs


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry i cant make it but i dont think i will get there  and back in my lunch hour   Have a great day and make sure you cause lots of trouble get some silly string to help you along


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2005)

we're up 

<hunts for bidet thread>


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 10, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhh I really wanna come to the crown but Im off sick!!  Its too risky...  .


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 10, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhh I really wanna come to the crown but Im off sick!!  Its too risky...  .



You could go in disguise. Have you got a nun's outfit?


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> You could go in disguise. Have you got a nun's outfit?




Funnily enough I have got a disguise....... maybe se ya....


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 10, 2005)

Meh. 

I want to be there, but I seem to have developed acute existential angst...


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 10, 2005)

Arrgghhh... A problem has occured.   

I can't get there 'til about 3 now. Will still pop in, but I think I could well be too late.


----------



## easy g (Oct 10, 2005)

bugger...

only just read this (no internet at home yet  )

hope y'all had fun


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, I'm just on my way*, and Sunspots is gonna be even later - so you could still join us, easy g!  


*Existential angst somewhat abated due to having just fought the bank over some charges, and won.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 10, 2005)

I just phoned fizzer, and they're going to be there for a while yet!


----------



## Cakes (Oct 10, 2005)

Happy Birfday Mr Bumscare!

I've got to pretend to be working until 6 so no lunchtime beers for me   

Have a lovely day!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for coming guys. Good to see you all. And hammy glad you got through the angst and visited a new pub. It was well appreciated.


Cant believe Kali had to wear a disguise how cool is that   

And all those of ya that wanted to be there and couldn't. . . you were there in mind


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 10, 2005)

Good to see you all this afternoon.    

Sorry about me: I really wasn't particularly _with it_ today!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 10, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Cant believe Kali had to wear a disguise how cool is that


It made her look ever so tall!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Good to see you all this afternoon.
> 
> Sorry about me: I really wasn't particularly _with it_ today!


 Did you 'freak out' in the town centre?


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 10, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Did you 'freak out' in the town centre?



 

No, I was just a tad (more) disengaged (than usual).    

But it'd be understandable if any normal person _did_ freak out in Broadmead.  -Thank fuck they're knocking it down...


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 10, 2005)

Across my cold dead body they are!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 10, 2005)

Aww...I'm all in favour of them knocking it down - just wish they weren't going to rebuild it, that's all.


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 10, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Across my cold dead body they are!



-And so it begins...


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 10, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Aww...I'm all in favour of them knocking it down - just wish they weren't going to rebuild it, that's all.


----------



## Cakes (Oct 10, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> -And so it begins...


$500,000,000!!!

HOW MUCH?


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 11, 2005)

I kind of like Broadmead as it is - slightly downmarket and shabby. I hope it's not going to be *too* posh after, although it would be nice to get a few new shops...


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 11, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> -And so it begins...




The picture of the clifton gorge suspension bridge had me for a second there. I was all WTF have they gotta take that down for ?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 11, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> The picture of the clifton gorge suspension bridge had me for a second there. I was all WTF have they gotta take that down for ?




health and safety

it could fall on someone


----------



## easy g (Oct 11, 2005)

it'd be cool if there was a permanent market built there....


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 11, 2005)

What, on the suspension bridge?


----------

